# Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten



## Abfälle (2. Februar 2018)

Moin Leute.

Ich plane im März für zwei Wochen aus HH nach Gran Canaria zu flüchten. Primärziel ist Entspannung und Verbesserung der Laune und Sekundärziel soll Angelei sein (also eigentlich auch Punkt eins ). Ich werde im Idealfall für die gesamte Zeit einen Mietwagen haben und bin somit mobil und bereit alles zu erkunden.

Abgesehen hab ich es auf Schwarzbarsch in den Stauseen (da ist mir durch längere Recherche auch mittlerweile soweit klar wie ich vorgehen kann) und um so mehr ich mich mit der Angelei dort befasse interessiert mich natürlich auch die Ufer-, Molen- und Felsenangelei auf Barracuda, Wolfsbarsch und andere die man von dort aus eben beangeln kann. Was mich nicht im geringsten interessiert ist die Tophäenjagd vom Boot aus. 

Ich bin mir unschlüssig ob es Sinn macht zwei Ruten mitzunehmen, eine für Barsch und eine fürs Meer. Meine Barschrute ist zweiteilig und misst zerlegt glaub eich knapp nen Meter. Eine Reisespinnrute habe ich bisher nicht, eine Anschaffung würde aber Sinn machen, da die meist zerlegt nur 60cm lang sind und somit nicht nicht extra aufgegeben werden müssten. Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung bezüglich einer Rute und den genannten Fischen? Stand schon mal jemand von euch vor dem selben Problem und hat es mit einer Rute gemeistert?

Was für Köder eignen sich denn für die Angelei auf Barracuda und Wolfsbarsch besonders gut? Angelt ihr mit Stahl oder sehr dickem Fluoro als Vorfach? Ist Geflochtene fürs Meer zu empfehlen, oder lieber starke Mono und dann ohne Fluoro-Vorfach? Bin da echt kompletter Noob. 

Viel gelesen habe ich auch vom Besorgen der Angellizenz. Kennt jemand diese Seite https://www.gran-canaria-beaches.com/gran-canaria-fishing-license.html / https://www.gran-canaria-beaches.com/gran-canaria-freshwater-fishing-licence.html? Dort kann man die Lizenzen online erwerben, bzw erwerben lassen? Hat das schon mal jemand von euch gemacht? Wenns klappt nicht verkehrt, spart bestimmt zwei Tage Rennerei auf der Insel und ein paar Tropfen Benzin. 

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Schonzeiten die beachtet werden wollen? Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten bezüglich des Zeitraums in dem ich auf der Insel bin (März) im Vergleich zum Rest des Jahres? 

Freue mich auf ein paar Antworten.

Danke und Cheers.


----------



## Krallblei (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

Hi 

Melde dich mal bei Haramis Kalfar. Auf Facebook DER Raubfischer.
Unglaublich witziger und netter Kerl. Er ist Guide da. Hat immer ein offenenes Ohr für Fragen.. 

Gruss


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*



Abfälle schrieb:


> Was für Köder eignen sich denn für die Angelei auf Barracuda und Wolfsbarsch besonders gut? Angelt ihr mit Stahl oder sehr dickem Fluoro als Vorfach? Ist Geflochtene fürs Meer zu empfehlen, oder lieber starke Mono und dann ohne Fluoro-Vorfach? Bin da echt kompletter Noob.



Da kann ich dir schonmal Haramis Antwort sagen ohne dass du ihn fragen brauchst. "Also nur mein Needle Stick. Needle Stick needle stick needle stick. Weil mein needle stick der geilste ist und nichts anderes was fängt. Und deshalb nur mein needle stick." 

Mehr wird da vmtl nicht kommen. 

Auf jeden Fall geflochtene Schnur. Wurfweite ist alles. Du musst auch da angeln wo Wind und Swell kommen. Und dann definitiv ein Fluo-Vorfach. Denke mal so in der Klasse 0,50mm. Wobei ich selber jetzt nicht auf den Kanaren geangelt habe bisher. Aber die Fische sind ja die selben wie bei mir.


----------



## Abfälle (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

Danke schonmal an euch beide. Um Haramis kommt man ja nicht umher wenn man sich über die Insel schlau macht. Der macht scheinbar auch in allen Foren ganz gut Werbung für sich. Falls sich wirklich nichts brauchbares mehr in Erfahrung bringen lässt, dann schreibe ich ihn Mal an, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es in Richtung "Buch doch ein Guiding bei mir" herauslaufen wird und darauf habe ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock. Ich kenne den Typen nicht, aber in den Videos wirkt er etwas unsympathisch.


----------



## Nacktangler (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

Hallo, 

ich kann folgende Erfahrungen mit dir teilen:

1. Reiseruten sind super praktisch. Ich selbst habe u.a. eine Shimano Exage 270cm 50-100g WG. Das ist zwar fast nie GENAU die richtige Angel für meine Zwecke, aber ich kann sie für wirklich alles missbrauchen. Und das ist toll, denn ich ändere gerne auch 2-3 mal am Tag meine Montage und bin damit einfach sehr flexibel.

2. Realistisch gesehen braucht man teure Ruten oder solche mit hohem WG für schwere Köder oder wirklich große Fische vom Boot aus. Ich behaupte einfach mal ganz frech, dass 90% aller Angler mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen. Mich mit eingeschlossen 

3. Barrakudas: merkwürdige Dinger....
*Im Mittelmeer* habe ich nie einen Barrakuda verloren, weil ich kein Stahlvorfach hatte. Bisher habe ich (zumindest vom Ufer aus) auch noch nie jemand gesehen, der Überhaupt ein Vorfach benutzt hat. Auf Samos (Griechenland) haben die Jungs ihre Barrakudas mit 20iger Schnur gefangen. Ich auch. Habe das auch in Kroatien immer so gemacht. ALLE Barrakudas *im Mittelmeer* hatten den Köder (Wobbler i.d.R.) aussen am Maul hängen.

*In der Karibik* (Belize) habe ich fast jeden Barrakuda verloren, wenn ich nicht mit Stahl geangelt habe. Ich hatte dort 1.1mm Nylon Vorfächer, die waren nach einer kurzen Berührung durch. Ohne Stahl ging gar nichts.

Ich kann dir da nicht den einen Ratschlag geben, du siehst selbst, manchmal steckt man nicht ganz drin und muss es einfach probieren 

LG


----------



## hans albers (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

moin 
ich würde es auch mit naturködern probieren,
sprich bei dir mit der spinnrute zb.posen/wasserkugel angelei.
(köder geht natürlich ganz einfach  brot an kleineren haken,
oder aber auch garnelen, ganze sardinen, ringler oder tintenfisch tuben
(die dann am langen vorfach  mind. 1,8 m)

denke auch, mit 040-060er fluo sollte es hinhauen.
(stahl habe ich dort fast nur bei der grundangelei gesehen)


----------



## Abfälle (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

Danke Nacktangler und Hans Albers! Naturköder hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht, behalte ich auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Salt (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir schonmal Haramis Antwort sagen ohne dass du ihn fragen brauchst. "Also nur mein Needle Stick. Needle Stick needle stick needle stick. Weil mein needle stick der geilste ist und nichts anderes was fängt. Und deshalb nur mein needle stick."
> 
> Mehr wird da vmtl nicht kommen.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall geflochtene Schnur. Wurfweite ist alles. Du musst auch da angeln wo Wind und Swell kommen. Und dann definitiv ein Fluo-Vorfach. Denke mal so in der Klasse 0,50mm. Wobei ich selber jetzt nicht auf den Kanaren geangelt habe bisher. Aber die Fische sind ja die selben wie bei mir.



:q:q:q  ........ Ohne Worte Dario

Ich war schon ein paar Mal ein paar Inseln weiter, auf Lanzarote....und hab dort auch ein wenig geangelt #6

Hier mal Salzwasser-Spinnfischen in Kurzform:

Wolfsbarsch eher im Flachen & in den Buchten, kannst das selbe Tackle wie für Schwarzbarsch nehmen, fingerlange Topwaters, Gummifische und flach laufende Wobbler. Weit werfen brauchst meist nicht, die Bisse kommen vor den Füßen bzw in der brechenden Welle. 

Barracuda, Bluefish, Bonito eher im tiefen Wasser von den Klippen/Mole, kommen aber auch erstaunlich nah ran, Bluefish sieht man manchmal direkt an der Kante entlang schwimmen. Ich selbst benutze hier ne 2,7m Rute mit 20-50g, 10kg Geflecht und 0,5mm Fluo. 
Cuda (europäische) beißt eher nicht ab, Bluefish schon.... 
Köder: Wobbler und Topwater von 10-15cm, möglichst schwer und ein paar kleine Jigs (Pilker) um die 40g....nicht ausschließlich wegen der Wurfweite sondern wegen dem Wind, der kommt meist aus der falschen Richtung.
Die besten Spots haben tiefes, bewegtes Wasser, zu ruhig ist meist nicht gut. 
Aber sei bitte vorsichtig und beobachte die Wellen erstmal ein paar Minuten bevor du näher ran gehst, Klippenangeln ist nicht ungefährlich!

Ausdauer wird oft belohnt, nur weil in der ersten Stunde nix passiert muss der Spot nicht schlecht sein, die Fische sind ständig unterwegs und manchmal nur zu bestimmten Gezeitenständen in Reichweite oder in Fresslaune....muss man halt ausprobieren. 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## *luckyluke* (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

Moin.

Ich bin ebenfalls ab 24.3.auf der Insel zum Fischen.
An den Stauseen kannst du eine normale Barsch/leichte Hechtkombo benutzen.
Als Tip kann ich dir mitgeben,je grösser der Köder,desto grösser die der Bass.
Nach der langen Dürre waren die Wasserstände sehr nah an der Grenze.
Es drohten viele Seen zu kippen.
Bitte vergiss nicht die Lizienz zu besorgen.Kostet 13€/Jahr die für den Atlantik kostet 15/3Jahre.
Beide Lizienzen bekommst du in Las Palmas.
Für den Stausee im Cabildo und für den Atlantik im Gobierno.
Beide Ämter sind nebeneinander....erst beantragen,dann zur Bank bezahlen,dann bekommst paar einfache Zettel,die dir viel Ärger ersparen können.

So nun zum Atlantik.
Keine einfache Sache.Du brauchst eine Frau die viel Verständnis hat,weil du nachts/morgens unterwegs sein wirst.
Am Besten die Tide beachten und ca 2h vorher bis 2h nachher alles probieren.
Ich angel hauptsächlich Topwater mit verschiedenen Needlelures von Topwater.it und mit grossen schweren Wobbler.
Such dir Hafenaussenmolen oder fahr Richtung Norden wo es steil abgeht.
Als Vorfach benutze ich 0.60-0.90 Fluocarbon 1,5m Länge.

Wenn du auf kleine Brassen und Barsche fischen möchtest empfehle ich dir Shrimps in Zucker zu marinieren,damit sie besser am Haken halten.

So das war es erstmal von mir....


----------



## hans albers (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

zum am haken montieren (auch ringler, calmar etc..) empfehle ich noch  
bait elastic..
(eine dünne silikon schnur)


----------



## *luckyluke* (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

Es gibt auch Angelhaken mit Silikonöse,wo ein kleiner Halibutpellet reinpasst....auch sehr fängig


----------



## Abfälle (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

Danke an LuckLuke und Salt für die ausführlichen Antworten. Hilft schon mal weiter. Ich glaube ich werde mich vorerst auf die Angelei an den Stauseen beschränken, da die geplanten zwei Wochen jetzt schon auf zehn Tage geschrumpft sind und der Aufenthalt auch nicht zu hektisch werden soll. Die Küste läuft ja nicht weg . Guter Hinweis mit den Wasserständen Luke. Hab letztens Bilder gesehen und scheinbar hat es wieder geregnet in letzter Zeit.


----------



## *luckyluke* (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

Kein Problem....aber bitte denke daran,das man nicht an allen Stauseen angeln darf.
Desweiteren ist C&R ausdrücklich erwünscht.
Der Bass ist dafür zuständig,dass es keine Mückenplage auf der Insel gibt


----------



## Lionfish (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

Hallo,

ich war schon siebenmal auf Gran Canaria und hab inzwischen nahezu die gesamte Küste befischt. 

Für Meeresangeln auf Gran Canaria brauchst du auf jeden Fall sehr stabiles Gerät. An Badestränden ist Angeln verboten, ebenso in Hafenbecken und deren Einzugsbereich, also wirst du zwangsläufig auf felsigen Untergrund ausweichen müssen. Außerdem hast du oft starken Seegang und ne starke Strömung. 

Fürs Ansitzangeln ist das beste eine stabile Grund-/Felsenrute, mindestens 4,50 Meter lang. Eine Brandungsrute in der Länge tut's auch. Deine Rute sollte ein Wurfgewicht von mindestens 120 Gramm haben. Durch die Länge hast du es etwas einfacher deine Montage wieder einzuholen wenn du auf nem Felsen sitzt, und durch das höhere Wurfgewicht kommst du weiter raus, denn die größeren Fische sind meistens nicht in Ufernähe. Direkt am Ufer fängst du höchstens mal mittelgroße Papageienfische und sowas. Wenn du sowas angeln willst und noch Platz im Koffer hast, nimm ne kleine Telerute mit oder so.

Grundbleie wirst du sehr viele brauchen, kauf am besten gleich zehn Stück bei Marsana in der Calle Plácido Domingo in San Fernando (kleiner aber feiner Laden, geführt von einem sehr netten älteren Herren). Grundangeln ist auf GC immer fängig, auch wenn sich halt die Bleie oft an den Felsen auf nimmer wiedersehen verheddern. Beste Grund-Montage ist ein Zweifachpaternoster mit Endblei, damit angeln auch alle Einheimischen die ich dort gesehen hab. Monofil-Schnüre mindestens mit 0,45 mm sind Pflicht, geflochtene Schnüre kannst du an den scharfen Felsen vergessen. Außerdem wirst du eine größere, robuste Salzwasserrolle brauchen. Ne Balzer Surf oder ähnliches kann ich da empfehlen.

Oberflächenangeln machst du am besten mit ner robusten 100-Gramm-Boje oder größer, mit Olivenblei, Karabiner und Vorfach. Auch die gibt es bei Marsana zu kaufen. Kleinere Schwimmer und Posen "gehen" zwar auch, aber werden dir durch die Strömung immer ziemlich schnell wieder zurück an die Felsen getrieben, und man verliert sie bei unruhiger See auch schnell aus den Augen. Das ist eigentlich eher etwas für geschützte Buchten wie Arguineguin und Tufia, sowie Sardina del Norte bei ruhigerer See.

Spinnfischen ist auf Gran Canaria auch erfolgreich, ich hab dafür eine Penn Squadron 2,70m. Leicht aber sehr robust. Dir werden aber auch viele Spinnköder verloren gehen und Angelzubehör ist nicht immer billig auf GC, deshalb ist es aus Kostengründen besser, du kaufst dir im Baumarkt hier in Deutschland für fünfzehn Euro drei Packungen Gummifische (OBI hat solche). Fängig sind die im Atlantik auf jeden Fall, nur eben sind nicht jedesmal 15-20 Euro weg wenn du wieder nen Hänger an den Felsen hast. 

Bei Naturködern führt kein Weg an Riesengarnelen vorbei (dort Gambas oder Langostinos genannt). Es gibt eigentlich keinen Meeresfisch der darauf nicht beißt dort. Die kaufst du am besten im großen Spar-Markt in der Avenida de Gáldar in Maspalomas, dort kosten sie 8-10 Euro pro Kilo. 250 Gramm sollten pro Abend reichen. Kauf dann auch gleich ne kleine Kühlbox dort im Untergeschoss für deine Fänge... und Kühlakkus 

Ich nehme einfach mal an, dass du irgendwo in Maspalomas deine Unterkunft haben wirst. Um von dort aus mal schnell abends wo hinzufahren wo du die Angel ins Wasser halten kannst, ist die *Punta de Las Burras* in San Agustín erste Wahl. Siehe Link zu Google Maps: ---> Klick mich! Nicht mal fünf Minuten mit dem Auto von Maspalomas. Dort hab ich übrigens tatsächlich schon Leute gesehen die einen Wolfsbarsch nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser gezogen  haben. Und ansonsten gibt es dort Umber, Geißbrassen, Skorpionfische, Muränen (Vorsicht bei Gymnothorax bacallodi und Gymnothorax miliaris, die sind auf der Roten Liste und das kann pro Verstoß schnell 300 Euro Strafe kosten), Papageifische und noch ein paar andere. 

Ansonsten als Spots noch zu empfehlen: Punta de Silva in Tufia (für Spinning auf Barracuda, Thunfischartige und Brassen), Sardina del Norte (im Frühjahr übrigens gut um auf Kalmare zu angeln!), und die (leider sehr unwegsamen) Felsküsten außerhalb von Las Palmas.


Alles in allem ist angeln auf Gran Canaria eine absolut tolle Erfahrung. Zu Süßwasserangeln kann ich dort nix sagen, bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob man dafür extra 3000 Kilometer weit auf ne Insel mitten im Atlantik fliegen muss... :q aber wenn du dort einmal am offenen Atlantik gefischt hast, dann wirst du dort immer wieder hin wollen. Das lässt einen dann nicht mehr los. #6


Viele Grüße und dir einen wunderschönen Urlaub, 

Lionfish



P.S.: Auf den Kanaren gibt es sehr wohl Mindestmaße und geschützte Arten. Die Chance ist zwar gering dass das wer kontrolliert, ich habe dort noch nie einen Kontrolleur gesehen, aber ich bin letztes Mal in eine Routine-Alkoholkontrolle geraten, wo sich die Polizisten dann auch sehr für mein Angelgerät und den Inhalt meiner Kühlbox auf dem Beifahrersitz interessierten. Es gilt also: Vorsicht, und besser dran halten. Und natürlich auch die passende Angellizenz haben!

Alles Wichtige zu den auf den Kanaren vorkommenden Meeresfischen, den Mindestmaßen und den geschützten Arten findest du auch in ---> dieser PDF-Broschüre der Fischereibehörde von Gran Canaria.


----------



## *luckyluke* (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gran Canaria im März / Schwarzbarsch, Barracuda und Konsorten*

Das angeln an den Stauseen hat sich bis auf weiteres erledigt.
Es gab/gibt starke Niederschläge und dadurch ist die Chance etwas zu fangen gleich gegen 0.
Günstige Angelköder zum Spinnfischen bekommst du auch im Decathlon in Telde.
Wie gesagt,ich bin zur gleichen Zeit unten.

Mfg LuckyLuke


----------



## fwde (29. Januar 2022)

Ich möchte zum Einstieg auf Mallorca einmal an unterschiedlichen Stelle ohne Boot https://goo.gl/maps/vJoTSZg3Jd6gHuWA7
es mit schmalen Wobblern und mit Tintenfisch Fischfetzen und Seeringelwürmer probieren

Als Reiserute habe ich eine  4 teilige Shimano S.T.C. Monster mit 28g-110g & 240 cm mit einer Daiwa BG MQ 4000D-XH dabei
Freuen würde ich mich wenn beim Einstieg Morgens in aller Frühe oder Abend überhaupt ein Fisch am Haken hängen würde.
Ganz besonders bei einem Barracuda . Falls das überhaupt im Februar möglich wäre

Könnt Ihr Bitte mal etwas als Vorschlag etwas zur konkreten Auslegung der geflochtenen Schnur
und Montage mit FC-Schnur _- _Stahl-Titanium Vorfächer schreiben und wie Ihr 
die Verbindung (Knoten oder Tönnchenwirbel) zum Vorfach gestaltet. Danke im voraus


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. Januar 2022)

Hy, konkret finde ich alles zwischen 0,19 und 0,23mm für des Angeln auf den Kanaren für angemessen, das entspricht ca. 10- 15kg tragkraft. Ich Fische Vorfächer mit 0,6mm in den Klippen, nicht weil man die Tragkraft braucht sondern wegen dem ständigen Felskontakt, das Vorfach daher auch regelmässig wechseln. Bloß kein Stahl oder Titan fischen, das hält die Fische nur vom beißen ab.
Ich verbinde meine Wirbel mit dem Uniknot wegen der Materialstärke des Vorfachs und verwende anstelle von Karabinern Splitringe da die weniger Auffällig sind und auch nicht aufgebissen und -bogen werden, ergo auch eine Zange zum Köderwechsel einpacken.
Achte bei deinen Ködern auf stabile Drilline und Splitringe ansonsten tausch sie im Vorfeld gegen gute Owner 3x aus.


----------



## Felipe95 (15. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin auf dieses Thema gestoßen, weil ich aktuell überlege nächstes Jahr wieder zum Schwarzbarschangeln nach Gran Canaria zu fliegen und nach einer Möglichkeit recherchiert habe die Angel-Lizenz vorher zu bekommen.
Auf der oben genannten "Gran Canaria Beach" Seite, wo man die Lizenzen online wohl bekommt habe ich jetzt gelesen, dass nur 3 Stauseen befischt werden dürfen.

Ist das neu oder vielleicht sogar überholt?

Ich war 10/2021 auf der Insel und habe u.a. auf Empfehlung von lokalen Anglern (Spaniern) und Haramis (der mir damals nur die Lizenz besorgt hat) in ganz anderen Seen genagelt, wie den 3 beschriebenen. Dort habe ich auch andere Angler getroffen...also Frage ich mich ob das überhaupt stimmen kann. Auf der Lizenz stand auch keine Beschränkung drauf.

Wisst ihr da mehr?

(Auch die YouTube Videos übers Schwarzbarschangeln auf GC stammen von diversen anderen Seen)


----------



## Bastardmakrele (16. November 2022)

Gran Canaria Lake Fishing Licence - 15 days - Spanish Fishing Licence
					

This Gran Canaria lake fishing licence will let you fish for 15 days. You can fish in lake Chira, as well as Las Niñas.




					spanishfishinglicence.com


----------



## Bastardmakrele (16. November 2022)

das ist eine sehr spezielle Frage. Du kannst direkt Sunil von Spanishfishinglicence anschreiben und fragen ob es darüber hinaus noch eine weitere Lizens gibt oder alles damit abgedeckt werden kann, und deine Infos dann hier für alle zugänglich eintragen.


----------



## Felipe95 (2. Dezember 2022)

Servus,
Ja, genau auf die Seite bin ich gestoßen und war via WhatsApp auch schon in Kontakt. Mir wurde gesagt, dass man nur in den 3 Stauseen angeln darf und es bei den anderen verboten ist und das irgendwas mit der Gewässerverunreinigung zu tun hat usw.

Aber wie gesagt, ohne das zu wissen, weil es auch nicht auf meiner Angel-Lizenz stand oder von irgendwem kommuniziert wurde, habe ich an ganz anderen Seen geangelt und mich auch mit locals unterhalten, die mir andere Seen als die 3 empfohlen haben.

Daher wundert mich das und ich Frage mich, ob sich nur diese online license auf die 3 Seen beschränkt?

Hatte gehofft, dass darüber vielleicht jemand aufklären kann, der regelmäßig dort ist.


----------

